# Katy Perry



## Dan Mott (Aug 29, 2010)

I like her. Not because I'm a 20 year old with raging hormones, but here songs are Catchy and well produced except for california girls IMO. What do you guys think?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I think California Gurls is pretty good. Katy melts my popsicle. I've always been fond of that animated mannequin look she has.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> Well I think California Gurls is pretty good. Katy melts my popsicle. I've always been fond of that animated mannequin she has.




Yeah. I just don't like california girls because of snoop dogg mainly, and also because it reminds me of insecure teenage girls.

Other than that, I love her new song 'Teenage Dream"


Oh and, Nice picture. That show was filmed a block up the road from where I live.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 29, 2010)

yep. would.


----------



## sevaels (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.joblo.com/moviehotties/hot-or-not-katy-perry


----------



## lux (Aug 29, 2010)

i like Kate Nash better


----------



## midphase (Aug 29, 2010)

I despise Katy Perry....I really do. Lady GaGa is 1000 times more talented by comparison. I'll take Justin Bieber over her....she just annoys the crap out of me....and if you've ever seen her in interviews she speaks like a moron.


----------



## Zei (Aug 29, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> I despise Katy Perry....I really do. Lady GaGa is 1000 times more talented by comparison. I'll take Justin Bieber over her....she just annoys the crap out of me....and if you've ever seen her in interviews she speaks like a moron.



More or less, this. Only I don't despise her... I just don't care about her.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 29, 2010)

You know who sounds smart in interviews is Ke$ha.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 29, 2010)

midphase @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> I despise Katy Perry....I really do. Lady GaGa is 1000 times more talented by comparison. I'll take Justin Bieber over her....she just annoys the crap out of me....and if you've ever seen her in interviews she speaks like a moron.



I do agree that she does talk in interviews like a moron. "Look at me, look at me (giggle)"


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> You know who sounds smart in interviews is Ke$ha.



Seriously?

I have a crush on both chicks...Katy Perry's body is on the money [nice...]. Her boyfriend is the one who seems like a moron.


----------



## MacQ (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not so much a Katy Perry fan as much as I'm a Dr. Luke and Max Martin fan ...

Check those discographies on Wikipedia and you'll see what I mean.

~Stu


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr. Luke fans, check out the ASCAP Expo video of him here (scroll down a little):

http://www.ascap.com/eventsawards/event ... index.aspx


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2010)

"Her boyfriend is the one who seems like a moron"

I think he's brilliant! Maybe he is a moron, but he's brilliant.

Did you see "Get Him to the Greek?" He was great.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 29, 2010)

kid-surf @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > You know who sounds smart in interviews is Ke$ha.
> ...



Nah, I zone out when I see Ke$ha, too busy trying to spot STD's to bother listening to her talk.

Russell Brand is a douche. I've heard he's a comedian but I doubt it.


----------



## Zei (Aug 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> Nah, I zone out when I see Ke$ha, too busy trying to spot STD's to bother listening to her talk.
> 
> Russell Brand is a douche. I've heard he's a comedian but I doubt it.


Russell Brand is the best thing about Katy Perry! He's hilarious. Once you get passed the language barrier he becomes a lot funnier.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> "Her boyfriend is the one who seems like a moron"
> 
> I think he's brilliant! Maybe he is a moron, but he's brilliant.
> 
> Did you see "Get Him to the Greek?" He was great.



How was that movie? I wanted to see it SO BAD.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> "Her boyfriend is the one who seems like a moron"
> 
> I think he's brilliant! Maybe he is a moron, but he's brilliant.
> 
> Did you see "Get Him to the Greek?" He was great.



Haven't seen it...I specifically didn't see it based on him being in it. I dunno, maybe 'different strokes' applies...?


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> kid-surf @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> ...



Ahhh...good point. 

Btw - thanks for ruining my jailbait fantasy...way to go!


----------



## adrianallan (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sure most people here have 1000 times more musical talent than Katy Perry.

Even if the songs are catchy, credit the production team - you could replace her with any other auto-tuned bimbo.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 30, 2010)

adrianallan @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> I'm sure most people here have 1000 times more musical talent than Katy Perry.
> 
> Even if the songs are catchy, credit the production team - you could replace her with any other auto-tuned bimbo.



Big talk from a two year old (love the avatar)


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 30, 2010)

kid-surf @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > "Her boyfriend is the one who seems like a moron"
> ...



Wow, we sound alike, although I didn't see it because I also dislike Jonah Hill. The dude who's main comedic talent is having slow metabolism.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 30, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> kid-surf @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> ...



+1...

I refrained from talkin' shiz on Hill cuz I thought he may be friends with 'so and so'.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 30, 2010)

adrianallan @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> I'm sure most people here have 1000 times more musical talent than Katy Perry.
> 
> Even if the songs are catchy, credit the production team - you could replace her with any other auto-tuned bimbo.



This. It seems kinda arbitrary how these kind of stars are made, but musical talent seems to have little to do with it. I know that's the cry of the old, but I'm soooo bored of the autotuned sound (even worse in R n B). I'm not sure how they do it, technically, to make everyone sound identical, but they do it very well. Katy Perry has some great, well produced and well written records but you could have put a million other gorgeous women in her place, get them to sing how much they like kissing girls and the effect would be the same...

There have been a few great female singers with actual talent coming out of the UK in the past couple of years - Florence (and her Machine), La Roux and I'm a big fan of Lilly Allen actually... great attitude, co-writes her stuff, catchy as hell and filthy. What more could you want?!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 31, 2010)

kid-surf @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > kid-surf @ Sun Aug 29 said:
> ...



Hah, hmmm won't comment on that. Unfortunately my days of talking shit about people are probably numbered as I transition into "professional mode" in the coming months/years. o/~


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 31, 2010)

yes i have a whole lot of time for lily allen as well. some of her songs are extremely clever and very attractive.

btw russell brand is pretty big this side of the pond. he had to resign from his radio show because he made a prank call to a beloved comedy icon that really did step over the line. he can be extremely funny but that time stepped over the line - although the reaction to it was ridiculous. it would none-the-less only confirm opinions already formed that were less than favourable.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 31, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> kid-surf @ Mon Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 30 said:
> ...



That will be a very sad day for me [will you still send me caustic love letters smeared with your kitty cat's blood? How I would miss them.] Good luck with your ventures. I'm betting on you.

Btw - remember the 'big' flick I mentioned. I just wrote [because I've been busy with the tv-show] a lengthy cat-nip email to a heavy hitter producer about it [he liked one of the other scripts you read, G__O, I've been trying to find something for him with a big theme]. We're meeting in a couple weeks, when he returns from scouting overseas for another big flick, to discuss my new project, he may be interested. It's big dude [the idea], very big. Up your alley I'm thinking.

If I can pull it off [the script] it has the potential to sit nicely alongside Inception, Matrix, etc. I don't take credit for the scope only knowing how to turn it into a kick-ass movie for smart people who like big action in a heady-cool flick that sticks with you after the credits roll - with treats [hidden stuff] the audience pieces together after the fact. [first thing I will have written where the composer would have the opportunity to get his jollies in a big way]. Semi-dark in that big commercial way.

Don't be surprised if you hear of this thing selling for a Mil in a few months. We shall see... [somehow I have to fit this between working on the tv-show]


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 31, 2010)

Perfect. And thanks. I'll let you read the script on the D/L if you're interested when I (we?) go out with it.

Btw - this is one of those scenarios where it would be stupid to try and sell it on a pitch [it's too big an idea]. Most I would get pitching is $200,000, but in this economy probably $125,000. I'd rather gamble for a big splashy payday. The prodco is arguably the biggest A-lister's prodco [known for impeccable taste], which means that if the stars were to align, best case scenario would put that actor attaching to this flick [as they told me he's all about big important themes]. If the prodco wants to work with me and loves the script, they'll surely slip it to him for consideration [per what my reps tell me]. If he decided to attach, that'd pretty much guarantee a huge splashy sale...especially if we were to also attach an A-list director [lotta director big/visual/set-piece cat-nip in this, cool shit] before going out withò=   ãí¤=   ãí¥=   ãí¦=   ãí§=   ãí¨=   ãí©=   ãíª>   ãí«>   ãí¬>   ãí­>   ãí®>   ãí¯>   ãí°>   ãí±>   ãí²>   ãí³>   ãí´>   ãíµ>   ãí¶>   ãí·>   ãí¸>   ãí¹>   ãíº>   ãí»>   ãí¼>   ãí½>   ãí¾>   ãí¿>   ãíÀ>   ãíÁ>   ãíÂ>   ãíÃ>   ãíÄ>   ãíÅ>   ãíÆ>


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 31, 2010)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> Perfect. And thanks. I'll let you read the script on the D/L if you're interested when I (we?) go out with it.



Sweet, I like anything with some sci-fi. There's a few sci-fi scripts I've read that I think could turn into really good films: Source Code, I'm.mortal, and Passengers.



kid-surf @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> Btw - this is one of those scenarios where it would be stupid to try and sell it on a pitch [it's too big an idea]. Most I would get pitching is $200,000, but in this economy probably $125,000.



Unless you're Terry Rossio who got 3.5 mil for his Lightspeed pitch. (o) 



kid-surf @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> I'd rather gamble for a big splashy payday. The prodco is arguably the biggest A-lister's prodco [known for impeccable taste], which means that if the stars were to align, best case scenario would put that actor attaching to this flick [as they told me he's all about big important themes]. If the prodco wants to work with me and loves the script, they'll surely slip it to him for consideration [per what my reps tell me]. If he decided to attach, that'd pretty much guarantee a huge splashy sale...especially if we were to also attach an A-list director [lotta director big/visual/set-piece cat-nip in this, cool shit] before going out with it. On paper it has the makings of a bidding war. Time will tell.
> 
> *Don't guess names out loud.
> 
> ...But one thing at a time. First I have to convince them to work on this with me. From there I'm positive I can deliver on this. Simply, I write what I'd want to see.



Gotta catch one of those directors before they all scurry off the sinking ship of film and into the land of cable TV. :idea: 





kid-surf @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> Why resurrect dogtown if it sells...to talk shiz?



Yeah, you looked like you were having fun.


----------

